# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  недозагруз

## Atul-Krishna das

вот какая ситуация. открывалась тема, например на 3 странице. потом появляется новый текст в теме, на этой же странице. жму на циферьку "3", открывается, но открываются старые тексты в теме, без нового текста. новый появляется только тогда, когда жмешь "перегрузить" страницу. один раз так даже посчитал, что удалили мой пост, так как открываю страницу - а его нет, исчез. появился только после нажатия "обновить f5". понимаю, что из кэша вроде берет сохраненную страницу, но как-то не совсем правильно. можно что-то как-то сделать? подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

1) Попробуйте удалить все временные файлы.
2) Если не поможет, поменяйте браузер. Например, в Мозилле все должно нормально работать.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> 1) Попробуйте удалить все временные файлы.
> 2) Если не поможет, поменяйте браузер. Например, в Мозилле все должно нормально работать.


Согласитесь, что каждый раз как появляется новый пост в теме нужно удалять временные файлы - это не совсем правильно. Если нажать на 21-ю страницу темы, то, по идее, она должна открываться полностью, без каких-либо допролнительных манипуляций в виде нажатия "обновить" или удаления временных файлов, правильно? К тому же, вот сейчас нажал "что нового", открываю 21-ю страницу темы, там новые посты вроде как. Обновляю страницу пару раз, моего поста нет, но пару "новых" вроде есть. Думал удалил ктото мой пост. Потом заметил, что в "что нового" последний пост одного пользователя, а открывается последний пост в теме другого. Раз несколько обновлял страницу и наконец появился и мой пост и реально последние после моего. На старом форуме такого никогда не было да и в других местах инета такого не бывает. Может как-то изменить настройки самого форума?

У меня сейчас IE 8.0, но ведь не только у меня одного он стоит, правильно? Значит и у множества других прользователей может быть такая проблема, только возможно ее не замечают.

----------


## Лена

> Раз несколько обновлял страницу и наконец появился и мой пост и реально последние после моего. На старом форуме такого никогда не было да и в других местах инета такого не бывает. Может как-то изменить настройки самого форума?
> .


да, я тоже когда пишу пост и проверяю, то его не видно в "новых сообщениях"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Все же советую смотреть форум через Мозиллу.

----------


## Эдвард

Попробуйте поменять параметры кэширования сайтов в браузере: 
Сервис - Свойства обозревателя - Общие - История Просмотра - Параметры - точка на "При каждом посещении узла" - ок * 2. 

Если поможет, напишите. Если нет - будем думать.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Попробуйте поменять параметры кэширования сайтов в браузере: 
> Сервис - Свойства обозревателя - Общие - История Просмотра - Параметры - точка на "При каждом посещении узла" - ок * 2. 
> 
> Если поможет, напишите. Если нет - будем думать.


Даааа  :smilies:   :smilies:  спасибо, вроде как заработало, посмотрю что дальше будет  :smilies:  только случайно поставил не "при каждом посещении узла", а "автоматически" и тоже заработало. Стояло у меня "никогда".  :smilies:  хотя, Эдвард, вроде как такие же настройки, "никогда", стояли у меня на другом компе, когда работал старый форум. Ставил "никогда", чтобы трафик экономить, но, если не ошибаюсь, там загружалось все по полной, не из кэша. Такое может быть? Может это быть как свойство\настройки форума\сайта нового? Просто интересно.

----------


## Эдвард

Прошлый форум не использовал новые технологии, которые активно использованы в этом. Здесь много динамических обращений к базе данных и формирования страниц без полного обновления оных. Можете заметить это при отправке сообщения или ЛС - в страницу просто добавляется новый пост. А на прошлом форуме, после отправки сообщения, вас перенаправляло на буферную страницу, а с ней уже в тему, в которую писали. 

Поэтому и с кэшем иногда проблемы. Ну, я так думаю.

----------

